# Fall is a great money maker



## Daegnus (Nov 12, 2010)

Spent yesterday and today going door to door and raking leaves. Used the money I made to increase my water and ammo preps. On top of that I hauled all the leaves back and added them to my compost piles (several truckloads worth). Great way to spend my days off instead of sitting at the computer all day zoning out 

Only one thing to keep in mind... I have to rake 3 lawns before I actually make money. The first lawn pays for the bags I need to bag the leaves up for the day. The second lawn pays for gas for driving around looking for unkempt yards. The third lawn yields profit.

Snow should be coming soon, then it will be time to go find lazy people who don't want to shovel their walks or driveways :2thumb:


----------



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

I am to old and lazy to do that, but I like people that do. 
Good job!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow, that's cool, daegnus! I drool over the leaves you got! We have mostly pine trees up here. I have hauled maple leaves from town and spead them on our garden. No one paid me to do it, though! You're resourceful!

We had about 1/2" of snow on the ground this morning but it melted this afternoon.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> We had about 1/2" of *snow* on the ground this morning but it melted this afternoon.


We don't really like using those four letter words here on the board. Please watch your language.  

I have regular customers that I do snow removal for but I also put an ad on craigslist for those folks that wait till it's piling up on the ground and don't know what to do about it.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Evergreens...they're wonderful and you don't have to rake up leaves. Nice to look at in the winter too. So I sympathize, but it's great that someone is getting something out of the fall in other areas.

I don't even want to think about snow. We've been lucky the last few winters so we're probably going to get blasted this one, that's what they're saying.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Re use the bags I dump out the bags saves from buying more!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> We don't really like using those four letter words here on the board. Please watch your language.
> :


Eh? What's that, UncleJoe? I can't hear you...did you say you want us to send the snow your direction?

Well, yes, I guess we could, since we're getting more today, and I hate to be selfish and keep it all for us!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> Eh? What's that, UncleJoe? I can't hear you...did you say you want us to send the snow your direction?
> 
> Well, yes, I guess we could, since we're getting more today, and I hate to be selfish and keep it all for us!


No, do NOT send any snow to UncleJoe!!!! If you send it by United States Postal Service it could end up at my house by mistake!!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> No, do NOT send any snow to UncleJoe!!!! If you send it by United States Postal Service it could end up at my house by mistake!!


It's okay, I shipped it Fed-ex!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Our leaves are mostly oak and maple. I am all for global warming, I want to harvest these trees and replace them with coconut palms, much easier to clean up.


----------

